# 2019 National Specialty in Southern California



## roxygold (Apr 6, 2014)

Competing at a Golden Retriever National Specialty is an amazing opportunity! The Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles will be hosting the 2019 GRCA National Specialty in Ontario, California on October 18-27, 2019. Get all the info at Home | 2019 GRCA National Special. And stay up-to-date by following along on Social Media: 2019 GRCA National Specialty (FB) and @2019goldennational (IG).


----------

